# 420cc Polar Force Pro Engine Owners Manual



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Can anybody tell me where I can download an owners manual for a 420cc 21.00 Torque Polar Force Pro engine? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## nafterclifen (Oct 14, 2015)

https://www.briggsandstratton.com/na/en_us/support/manuals.html


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

I tried that. For some reason, I can't find the model number on this engine. I did find a brochure for the 250000 model 21000 series Snow.The brochure doesn't even list the spark plug size and gap.


----------



## Fred9 (Dec 21, 2013)

Did you "open" the QR code pictured on the engine's label?


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

I saw that but how does that work? Any help would be grateful.


----------



## nafterclifen (Oct 14, 2015)

How To Locate Your Snow Blower Engine Model Number

https://www.briggsandstratton.com/na/en_us/support/need-help/snow-blower-engines.html


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

I downloaded qr scanner app to phone. Scanned the qr. Went to link and it only gave me the serial number that is on the label. Still no model number. It seems that neither Briggs or Ariens want to take credit for this engine? Makes you wonder?


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

On the starter side of crankcase on the flat above the base you will find model/type/code. A magnifying glass and some offset lighting enables me to see the lightly etched numbers. Should start 25DT or some such.


----------



## KennyT (Nov 21, 2017)

I have the manual in hard copy. It is Form No. 80006757USCN. Does not come up on a Google search.

Oil capacity is 35-39 oz. Plug gap, .030. Valves, .005-.007. That's about the only useful info in the manual.

The rest is typical legalese bs.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Thank you for everyone for their help. I'll check this morning once again for the model number. Thank you Ken for that info. That's the kind of info I wanted. I want to know the model for maintenance and in case I needed to order parts in the future.


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

this may help you find the numbers you need to get the manual 
https://www.briggsandstratton.com/na/en_us/support/need-help/snow-blower-engines.html#


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

DriverRider said:


> On the starter side of crankcase on the flat above the base you will find model/type/code. A magnifying glass and some offset lighting enables me to see the lightly etched numbers. Should start 25DT or some such.


I finally found it. It was right where you said it was. I took some steel wool and rubbed the area and there it was!


----------

